# For Sale: North Fork Outdoors “McKenzie Drifter” 13ft two-man pontoon



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Just in time for spring fishing and floating.!!! Everything you need to get on the water...

North Fork Outdoors “McKenzie Drifter” 13ft two-man pontoon 

Purchased new in Spring 07 from Cabelas. Includes all stock equipment:
• Pontoons and Frame (Red and Blue)
• Passenger fishing platform and Lean Bar
• 8ft two piece Carlyle breakdown oars, oar rites, oarlocks
• Rear storage deck
• Two saddle bags
• All the straps

Also includes the following options:
• Rear casting deck from North Fork Outdoor
• Spare 3 piece breakdown oar 
• 7” Pedestal seat extension for passenger
• Extra Saddle Bag

Good condition, used about 30 times, rubber was broke down and stored indoors in winter. Pontoons hold air fine, no leaks or slow leaks. There are a few scuff marks on the bottom of the pontoons and the frame, just normal wear and tear.


----------



## dkingslc (May 22, 2020)

Nice rig. I might have a buddy interested. What are you asking and where are you located?


----------



## Booth3119 (Apr 22, 2021)

Is this available


----------

